# looking to meet new people in fuengirola and surrounding areas



## sjorme (Oct 11, 2014)

I've just moved to fuengirola with my parents, I'm 18 turning 19 and would love to meet some people to hang out with. 
I'm an easy going girl and wouldn't mind doing anything from shopping to getting a drink. 

Sophie


----------



## albat (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow! So nice and fine decision! It is very curious thinking for me to meet with the people of another countries. I am eager to meet with the people of another countries to know about their lifestyle.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sjorme said:


> I've just moved to fuengirola with my parents, I'm 18 turning 19 and would love to meet some people to hang out with.
> I'm an easy going girl and wouldn't mind doing anything from shopping to getting a drink.
> 
> Sophie


One sure-fire place to find Brits is Iceland (the store), probably 90% of their customers are expats. Many will be older than you but some may have teenaged sons and daughters. The likes of places like McD are also another likely hangout. If you want fish and chips, you'll find "Crispy Cod" on the seafront for the best f&c in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sjorme said:


> I've just moved to fuengirola with my parents, I'm 18 turning 19 and would love to meet some people to hang out with.
> I'm an easy going girl and wouldn't mind doing anything from shopping to getting a drink.
> 
> Sophie



Well the night life for teenagers in Fuengirola is good - there are a lot of night clubs. But going on your own.... hhhmm. I guess the best place to meet other teenagers is perhaps on the beach, in the seafront bars and kinda "bump into them" ??? Or the big shopping centre in Mijas, just round the corner from Iceland?? Its a shame we're back in the UK, cos my son is 19 now and could have met up, introduced you to people...... 

Jo xxx


----------

